# diy co2 slime (issue?)



## runwithit (Aug 1, 2007)

hello... a newbie here, but i've been keeping fish for quite some while and just recently have i begun to dip into the world of aquatic plants. i've got a diy co2 setup going (hagen) and i'm getting this white slime that is growing (?) from the diffuser. i think it's from the yeast from the diy. is this harmful... it's clearish/white. more clear though. can this be harmful to plants/fish in my tank?

thanks,
erik


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

Is this a new tank? I would betcha that the slime you're seeing is fungus. If it is fungus, it normally appears in new tanks before the biofiltration and plant/algae metabolism are up to full speed. It'll go away on it's own eventually and in the meantime it's completely harmless.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

It is quite common to get yeast "snot" from a DIY setup. It doesn't harm anything, and some snails and shrimp will eat it. If you really don't like it you can build a gas separater/ bubble counter.


----------



## runwithit (Aug 1, 2007)

i have noticed some of the snails hanging by it... but thanks guys. was just wanting to make sure everything was ok (normal).


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Had that problem, and what I did was put my bottle below the tank. Problem went away quickly. Seems like the stuff that causes the white snot is heavier than the CO2, and remains in the bottle.


----------



## runwithit (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks erijnal... i'll try that.


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

over time, bottle placement will not stop yeast growth. the yeast can become airborn and float into the tank with the co2 bubbles. trust me on this one, a gas seperator is easy to make and well worth the trouble.


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

mellowvision said:


> over time, bottle placement will not stop yeast growth. the yeast can become airborn and float into the tank with the co2 bubbles. trust me on this one, a gas seperator is easy to make and well worth the trouble.


i would second that well worth the troubles


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Just to add to my previous post, I haven't seen yeast snot in two years since I began placing the bottle underneath my tank. Might be luck though!


----------



## runwithit (Aug 1, 2007)

probably not luck... since putting the bottle below the tank, i haven't seen any yeast come out


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Sweeet


----------

